# Hello to all:)!!!!



## baddog (Sep 7, 2003)

Hello to all  ,

This is my first visit to the cat forums and I thought I would say hello to every one and tell you about our lovely cat Alfie! He is a long haired ginger tom we adopted from a cat rescue centre and he is a real character to boot lol! A friend of mine in the U.S. persuaded us to go for a cat and now we cannot imagine life without him 8) ! My wife who wasn't to keen on cats adores him and he is real member of the family now  !

So Hi to you all and hope to hear from you soon  !

Warmest Regards


----------



## Bug (Aug 23, 2003)

Welcome my friend!! Glad to see you here >>>>)


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum. It's nice to have you here!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hello and Welcome!! We hope you'll be sharing some pictures of Alfie with us!


----------



## baddog (Sep 7, 2003)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome and I'll post some pics of our own dear Alfie soonest  

Warmest Regards


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, baddog, and welcome! I'm not surprised your cat won your wife's affection. They have a way of doing that. I'm so glad you've joined us! Enjoy.


----------



## baddog (Sep 7, 2003)

Thank you again for the warm welcome  !

Warm Regards


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------

